# Snow



## ski stef (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Glenn (Oct 27, 2011)

Today is a good day!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2011)

Like


----------



## John W (Oct 27, 2011)

Killington posted a pretty nice video on FB....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 27, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Today is a good day!



Can I assume you didnt have to use your AK?


----------



## wintersyndrome (Oct 27, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Can I assume you didnt have to use your AK?



Nor did any homies get shot in south central LA.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 27, 2011)

HOORAY!!!!!  Nothing where I am yet, tonight though!


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 27, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


>



Is that Bomoseen/Castleton?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ

Just taked to my daughter and it is snowing there


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2011)

39 degrees here, still waiting for the snow to arrive.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 27, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Can I assume you didnt have to use your AK?



Basically. :lol:


----------



## ski stef (Oct 27, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Is that Bomoseen/Castleton?
> 
> Alex
> 
> ...



Manchester....and its still coming down!!!!


----------



## k123 (Oct 27, 2011)

Its snowing in the Catskills!     

Belleayre




Plattekill




and Hunter


----------



## k123 (Oct 27, 2011)

And now accuweather is saying its going to snow in the flatlands on Saturday. http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/56969/nyc-philly-boston-snow-versus.asp


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 27, 2011)

k123 said:


> And now accuweather is saying its going to snow in the flatlands on Saturday. http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/news/story/56969/nyc-philly-boston-snow-versus.asp



NWS is forecasting 4-6" in western NJ.



> Winter Storm Watch in effect from Saturday morning through
> Saturday evening...
> 
> The National Weather Service in Mount Holly has issued a Winter
> ...


----------



## Nick (Oct 27, 2011)

Holy shit! I didn't even realize we were slated for that much. The leaves haven't even all come off the trees yet!


----------



## hammer (Oct 27, 2011)

Taken out my back door 30 minutes ago...


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 27, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> NWS is forecasting 4-6" in western NJ.



Do turns on the hill beside my house count for Oct turns?  If we get 4-6 and I shovel or blow my drive there would definately be enough to pack down and ski on.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## noski (Oct 28, 2011)

[/IMG]

The morning commute....Sugarbush Mt Ellen 10-28-11


----------



## ski stef (Oct 28, 2011)

nice commute! awesome picture


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2011)

Damn, I'm getting cranked.  Pray that it stays cold (Ullr, all hail Ullr.)
Wait until River checks in.  I'm gonna die.

Gotta get that virgin sacrificed...


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2011)

Welp, just got home from Arizona and am happy to say, yes there is still snow in my front yard


----------



## marcski (Oct 28, 2011)

Look at Platte this morning.  Looks like a bluebird pow day!


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow! 

I was flying in this morning and I flew over the northern Adirondacks. I took a couple pics with my phone, will see if I can get them posted up. Didn't know exactly where i was and didn't see any ski mountains out the window but just seeing all of new england blanketed in snow was damn fine!


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> Welp, just got home from Arizona and am happy to say, yes there is still snow in my front yard



I trust you left the drought behind?  :-D


----------



## moguler6 (Oct 28, 2011)

I love getting to post one of these in October.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnow.shtml


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 28, 2011)

moguler6 said:


> I love getting to post one of these in October.
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/btv/html/StormTotalSnow/StormTotalSnow.shtml



Yup.
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/phi/StormTotalSnow/index.php


----------



## moguler6 (Oct 28, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Yup.
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/phi/StormTotalSnow/index.php



Nice!  The mountain biking at Diablo for Diabloween is going to be interesting on Sunday


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 28, 2011)

St. Bear said:


> Yup.
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/phi/StormTotalSnow/index.php



That's like 10-inches for me.  If that happens my son and I will definately make turns on the side lawn.  By blowing the driveway on to it, it would definately be over a foot.  Don't know if "the powers to be" would count it as Oct turns but it would be the earliest I've ever put on the skis.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2011)

We have leading economic indicators, including consumer confidence.   
One that should be added for snowfall is the grocery store queue.  I propose a live webcam in your favorite store.  If I'm not skiing, I thoroughly enjoy shopping mid-storm.  The employees are all begrudgingly there, I've the place to myself.  If only they would lower prices when it's slow.....


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2011)

billski said:


> We have leading economic indicators, including consumer confidence.
> One that should be added for snowfall is the grocery store queue.  I propose a live webcam in your favorite store.  If I'm not skiing, I thoroughly enjoy shopping mid-storm.  The employees are all begrudgingly there, I've the place to myself.  If only they would lower prices when it's slow.....


I was anxiously awaiting your first grocery store slam for this storm. I was getting nervous that it wouldn't happen and almost wrote a post requesting one. But I had patience and you did not disappoint.


----------



## twinplanx (Oct 28, 2011)

wintersyndrome said:


> Nor did any homies get shot in south central LA.



at first I was like  :/
then I was like


----------



## noski (Oct 28, 2011)

billski said:


> We have leading economic indicators, including consumer confidence.
> One that should be added for snowfall is the grocery store queue.  I propose a live webcam in your favorite store.  If I'm not skiing, I thoroughly enjoy shopping mid-storm.  The employees are all begrudgingly there, I've the place to myself.  If only they would lower prices when it's slow.....


www.MadRiverValley.com/webcam   Warren Store looks calm. ;-)


----------



## k123 (Oct 28, 2011)

Belleayre claiming about 4 inches, another foot or more on the way.  They better be blowing snow with the cold temps they're having and then packing it down with a groomer so they can stick to their November 12th opening date.


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I was anxiously awaiting your first grocery store slam for this storm. I was getting nervous that it wouldn't happen and almost wrote a post requesting one. But I had patience and you did not disappoint.



It's not an issue up by you I'm sure.  You gotta live down here Steve.  I live one mile from a major mall and am one mile from three major grocery stores.  It is serious gridlock pre-storm.  I have to take some big backroad detours to get in and out of Carson City.  I guess I gotta take my suburban gripes somewhere.  So I'll take it out on you!  The peeps down here just get mad.  :angry:
I guess I'm getting to that age.  One unnamed relative tells the same ten stories every time I visit.  This has been going on for 25 years..My turn now???


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2011)

noski said:


> www.MadRiverValley.com/webcam   Warren Store looks calm. ;-)


They just deal with it.  Down here in Massholia, it strikes panic.  There are certain plans to put snow tires on this weekend.  No foolin.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 29, 2011)

billski said:


> It's not an issue up by you I'm sure.  You gotta live down here Steve.  I live one mile from a major mall and am one mile from three major grocery stores.  It is serious gridlock pre-storm.  I have to take some big backroad detours to get in and out of Carson City.  I guess I gotta take my suburban gripes somewhere.  So I'll take it out on you!  The peeps down here just get mad.  :angry:
> I guess I'm getting to that age.  One unnamed relative tells the same ten stories every time I visit.  This has been going on for 25 years..My turn now???



I love this^.  Bill you ought to see the morons down here.  I too live close to a major mall.  The worst part of the year traffic wise is almost upon us.  Throw in snow and its almost armagaddon.  Rant away.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## legalskier (Oct 29, 2011)

It's snowing in northern Jersey.  We'll send it your way.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 29, 2011)

It started snowing here about 20 minutes ago about 10 minutes from Mountain Creek.  I've lived in the mountains of Jersey for 4 years now and this is the third out of 4 Octobers that I've had snow.  The other 2 Octobers were around an inch though.  Most of my life I've lived about a 45 minute drive east of where I live now and we never got snow in October.  I guess that's the difference that elevation and being further inland make.


----------



## legalskier (Oct 29, 2011)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I guess that's the difference that elevation and being further inland make.



We're down in the flat lands, and it's snowing heavily!


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 29, 2011)

Snowing here in central CT, but not sticking.


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 29, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Snowing here in central CT, but not sticking.



Correction - it is now snowing hard AND sticking to grass and walk areas.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2011)

Pouring here, but it looks like flakes are starting to mix in.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 29, 2011)

Just got our power back, for now.  It looks like about 4" so far and coming down pretty heavily.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 29, 2011)

6" of snow in SoVT right now; just north of Brattleboro. It's still coming down like crazy. It's wild to see snow pile up this quickly....then you look at the date...shamWow!


----------



## ski stef (Oct 29, 2011)

Psyched!!!!


----------



## mondeo (Oct 30, 2011)

So, worse than Irene by me. Here's to another extended power outage. Another two of my trees just went.


----------



## Nick (Oct 30, 2011)

We got 10" out in the blackstone valley


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 30, 2011)

About 10 to 12 " in Westfield MA, lost a couple of trees, a couple sections of fence and have been without power going on 16 hours


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 30, 2011)

18 inches in Burlington, CT. It's like a bomb went off!!! Trees, telephone poles and wires are  down everywhere. Going to be a lengthy wait for the power to come back on.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 30, 2011)

I got about 12" here.  Here's the view out of my front door:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 31, 2011)

We got 15" in Dummerston. I couldn't beleive how hard it was snowing! We lost power around midnight and it came on around noon. We helped our neighbor up there shovel out yesterday; the guy who plows our driveways didn't come by in the AM. I got a call from another neighbor (he wasn't in VT) to check on his place. We ended up going over there and draining his pipes and checking on his furnace. He couldn't make it up for 3 weeks, so I'm happy we were able to help him out. 

We got back to CT a bit early last night. On a hunch, I brought back my chainsaw and gear. Good thing I did...we lost a magnolia tree in our front yard and some really big branches on two Maple trees in back. I pulled the snowblower out of the shed and it fired up first pull. My boss called and told my wife I had no work Monday...the entire town I work in is without power. 

We have power at our house thankfully. From what I've heard, this is worse than Irene regarding power outtages.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 31, 2011)

Glenn said:


> We got 15" in Dummerston. I couldn't beleive how hard it was snowing! We lost power around midnight and it came on around noon. We helped our neighbor up there shovel out yesterday; the guy who plows our driveways didn't come by in the AM. I got a call from another neighbor (he wasn't in VT) to check on his place. We ended up going over there and draining his pipes and checking on his furnace. He couldn't make it up for 3 weeks, so I'm happy we were able to help him out.
> 
> We got back to CT a bit early last night. On a hunch, I brought back my chainsaw and gear. Good thing I did...we lost a magnolia tree in our front yard and some really big branches on two Maple trees in back. I pulled the snowblower out of the shed and it fired up first pull. My boss called and told my wife I had no work Monday...the entire town I work in is without power.
> 
> We have power at our house thankfully. From what I've heard, this is worse than Irene regarding power outtages.



Yup, as tough as it is to believe, this storm had about a 25% GREATER effect (in terms of power outtages) in CT than Irene did.  One of th officials from CL&P who I heard on TV ast night said that this storm caused about "*5 TIMES* as many trees to come down" as Irene did


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 31, 2011)

I only had around 6-7 inches in lower Westchester but we were not spared the power problems. I've ahd no power, heat or hot water since around 10pm Saturday. the good news is that the village is expected to be up by tomorrow. The bad news is that a tree directly knocked the wires off my house and I will have to wait until they fix all the main lines in the surrounding area before they wil come near me.


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 31, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I only had around 6-7 inches in lower Westchester but we were not spared the power problems. I've ahd no power, heat or hot water since around 10pm Saturday. the good news is that the village is expected to be up by tomorrow. The bad news is that a tree directly knocked the wires off my house and I will have to wait until they fix all the main lines in the surrounding area before they wil come near me.



Not that it's safe, or what you're "supposed to do", but if you get them put back up before they notice that they're down (only if the wires are undamaged and just pulled down of course), they won't turn your connection off and you'll have power. Only if you know a reasonable amount about safety/electricity, but yeah. They're not particularly hard to reconnect/put back on your house.


----------

